# P0140 code thrown



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

I searched but found nothing relevant to the 2.5 so hopefully someone here can help me out. I have a 2006 Jetta and I changed my air filter and plugs last week and now I have the CEL with code P0140. Everything is stock, is there something special that might be causing this? Might have screwed something as simple as changing the air filter up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16524/P0140/000320 

Hope this helps :thumbup: Try to connect to a Vagcom and see if it was a intermittent or if something is actually wrong


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

elf911 said:


> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16524/P0140/000320
> 
> Hope this helps :thumbup: Try to connect to a Vagcom and see if it was a intermittent or if something is actually wrong


 That does help slot. Thanks. I did notice when I was changing the plugs that one of the clips on the harness that connects to the coil was snapped so i dont think the connection was as tight as it could be. Could it be that the connection from the coil to the harness is causing this? BTW I don't have vag-com.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If you suddenly get a code "oxy sensor" no activitiy...just after you've been poking around in the engine compartment changing air filter and plugs...I'm bettin you loosened the connector between the oxy sensor leads and the harness.


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

Could be. I know I was shaking things around a little bit. I'm going to clear the code and see if the light comes back on.


----------

